# For contouring:  Too Faced Chocolate Soleil vs. MAC Blunt



## MAChostage (Mar 7, 2013)

I keep reading absolute rave reviews about Too Faced Chocolate Soleil Bronzer for contouring, but rarely do I see any reviews from brown girls.  So, do any of you have an opinion about how it compares to MAC Blunt blush for this use?  Which would you prefer to use?  Is there something outside of the two of these that you like even better?


----------



## afulton (Mar 7, 2013)

The Too Face doesn't show up on me.  I have used MAC's Blunt as a contour but my personal favorite is Bobbi Brown's Deep Chocolate Bronzer. I've already hair pan on it.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Mar 8, 2013)

I really do luv Blunt,but haven't tried Too Faced yet. Have been tempted tho. I'm also loving,Sleeks Contour palette in Medium.


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 13, 2013)

I use Blunt from time to time, but I find it comes up warmer than I prefer my bronzer to be.  My favourite contour of all time is Tantone blush from MAC, which for some evil reason was d/c.  Aside from that I tend to rotate between Benefit's Hoola (which is very cool toned) & NARS' Casino.  Casino surprised me, I actually like it a lot even though it's quite warm.  Hit pan on it before I thought to rotate other products back in.  LOL


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey ladies, check out this article I just came across on contouring by MAC Director Of Makeup Artistry Gregory Arlt.


 *Lifestyle Mirror* ‏@*lifestylemirror*4m
 	Learn how to—in makeup artist speak—"cut a cheek." http://ht.ly/komF4  cc @*MACCosmetics*

http://ht.ly/komF4


----------



## cocofiere (May 10, 2013)

Too Faced doesn't register well on my skin and I find Blunt can look off on me sometimes so I prefer the MAC contour (PRO) powder in Definitive.  However, I usually rotate between my Sleek contour kits in light (winter), medium and dark (whenever) and also Cover Girl Queen bronzer in Ebony Bronze.  

  	I've even had success with the ELF blush/bronzer duo (the original Studio one, now called "St.,Lucia" I think).  The bronzer in it is close to NARS Laguna and provides a nice subtle contour (not "dragged out").  Another thing I've had success with in a pinch is the brow powder in the Milani brow kit (Medium-Dark) and miscellaneous darker pressed powders (Black Opal/Back Radiance/etc) than my NC 50 skin.


----------



## leahrenae (May 24, 2013)

blunt doesn't work well fo rme either.. at least, I don't like the look of it. turns almost red on my skin, much too warm.

  	I alternate between a few bronzers. I do like Too Faced aqua bronzer... it's a nice deeper tone
  	tarte - hotel heiress (I think)
  	nars - casino
  	mac - sunny by nature msf
  	I think I have another... Im obsessed with bronzer and I like to contour... smh


----------



## Yazmin (May 24, 2013)

When I've swatched Too Faced's bronzer, it doesn't show up on me.  I really like Blunt, though initially, I only used it to contour my crease when Gregory gave me the suggestion at IMATS last year.  I recently started using it as a contour, occasionally switching between this, MAC Definitive shaping powder, and Sleek's contour kit in Dark.  I agree with leahrenae that Blunt can be a little two warm, but I found building it up lightly with my Real Techniques blush rush and really blending it in, it takes some of the redness out of it.  It's going to be great for summer.


----------

